# Help me understand: Harsh coils/builds



## Lurkzilla (11/4/17)

This is driving me mad and I'd love to understand this. Perhaps a master Vaper could help. 

A few weeks back I picked up a Vaporesso Gemini and immediately threw in a a build, but upon vaping it, the taste was decent, but it was tremendously harsh. Subsequently I have been trying 2-3 different builds on it every week,trying every juice I had on hand (around 14). For the life of me I could not get it to taste less harsh. 

I tried:
26g Kanthal 
26g 316 stainless 
24g 316 stainless 
26/32g Kanthal Clapton
22g Kanthal

Everything between 0.12 to 0.5 ohm. 

Everything from 15w to 60w.

Spaced coils and contact coils 

Loose wicks. Tight wicks. (muji and Kendo Vape gold) 

All the above gave the same results. Decent flavour, but very harsh throat hit. Then, by sheer luck, I finally got a build that delivers delightful taste and no harshness at all. Funnily enough I have subsequently had some of my other tanks be somewhat harsh, but not as bad as the Gemini. Tanks that I've noticed be a little harsh is a Wotofo Serpent (original) and Goblin V3. Oh, and in case it matter, this was on 3 different mods, so don't think that is a factor. 

Just for reference, the build that finally gave me good flavour and no harshness was a 2.5mm, 8 wrap, 26g Kanthal build coming in at 0.51 ohm wicked fairly tightly. 

So I know it has to be a coil/wick issue, but have absolutely no clue what is the cause. I'd love to know what is causing the tanks to be harsh and build to avoid it. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## DoubleD (11/4/17)

I'm no master but I have a 2c 

I whole hearty believe its got something to do with the airflow's 'footprint' in relation to the surface area of the coil. 

By that I mean, the size of the airflow's 'footprint/surface area' hitting the coil is one of the most important aspects of a great build. This is why coil placement was a thing.

And then there's wicking....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

Hi @Lurkzilla 

I love your post and this thread. Figuring out what different builds do to the vape is something quite fascinating. 

I don't know the Gemini - so can't really help directly

But I have done a similar thing on my RM2 mouth to lung atty (on my Reo mechanical squonker). I have built and tested many coils. What I found is that the slightest change in position of the coil can make quite a big difference to the vape. Lower down it seems to give a bit more flavour and less throat hit. Higher up, it gives more throat hit. I like throat hit, so I put my coil quite high. I haven't noticed much of a difference regarding throat hit depending on the coil wire. Have tried Kanthal, NI80 and SS (not much, but have tried SS). 

For me in the RM2 its all about three things to control the throat hit. 

resistance of the coil which controls the power - since its a mechanical, the coil resistance dials in the power. The lower the resistance, the more the power so the more throat hit I have found.
the position of the coil. Higher up definitely ramps up the throat hit - I think because the action is taking place slightly closer to the mouth or point of inhaling
the juice strength. This is a big factor too.
Wonder what juice strength you are using?

What I have also found is that some devices seem to give a much smoother (less throat hit) vape for the exact same juice and roughly the same build/power. For example, I find the Nuppin atty (also on the Reo) smoothes things out a lot. Therefore I find it great for soothing vapes. When I want good MTL throat hit I use the RM2. 

I have observed similar differences in tanks - where some tanks are just a bit more geared up for throat hit while others smooth the vape out a bit. 

You making me want to try the Gemini now, lol

Maybe some of this might help you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

Oh, @Lurkzilla - i forgot to mention, the height of the coil in a tank often plays a role in the throat hit. 

Higher up (i.e. closer to your mouth) can make it have more throat hit. While lower down can mellow it out a bit. Maybe you can try that.

Also, post a picture of one of your builds and maybe other Gemini users can spot something

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lurkzilla (11/4/17)

Thanks guys. This gives me a starting point to start hunting. Will rip it out for a pic as soon as I can @Silver. This last build is a little lower than previous ones and the Gemini is quite tall with coils high off the deck. Will definitely look into what effect this has. Just glad I finally got a good build in there. Was starting to go a bit batty. Trying to get it right.

My current favorite RTA (Wotofo Conqueror) has coils very low down and is delightfully smooth. Plays along with Silver'observations. This will take some testing . Yay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (12/4/17)

DoubleD said:


> I'm no master but I have a 2c



   

Comment of the week!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

